# 2010 CR1 Tire Clearance



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

After much looking around I'm thinking of upgrading my 06 Speedster with a new CR1 (the geo is exactly the same and I'm comfy now). Anyone know if the new CR1 frames can accept 25c tires?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a 2007 CR1 Pro and I had a set of Vredestein Fortezza Tri Comp 25's and I had about a 1/8 of an inch clearence between the brake mounting area and the tire on the back. Too close for comfort for me so I went with the 23's. The front was ok and had plenty of clearence. I am curious to hear others respond to this too.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

My 2010 CR1 is ready for pickup at the shop... I'll measure and report.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Okay... the OEM continental tires that came on the bike (700x23) actually measure a hair under 22 with my digital calipers. If I take that same set of calipers and measure from the bike tube to the wall of the tire, I get just over 7mm on each side. More or less the same clearance on the fork.. we're talking fractions of a milimeter differences.

I guess that leaves a theoretical max clearance possible of 36mm, but depending on how the tire crowns, etc. I think a 32 might be pushing it. 28 should fit fine.... and a 25 should fit no sweat.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks FeydR! 

Don't forget to post pics of your new machine


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Just did...

Crappy phone pic, but you get the idea. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2833192&postcount=13


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Just a quick update....

I just mounted up a set of Schwalbe Ultremo R1 700x28 and they fit the frame with a bit of room to spare, so the 25 should definitely work.


*edit*

Also, I'm not sure if it even matters, but my frame is a 58.


----------

